# 2.6.33-rc3: sysfs: cannot create duplicate filename

## javeree

I compiled a new kernel because I wanted to try nouveau_drm and rt2870sta drivers. during the 'waiting for uevents to be processed' stage, my monitor turns blank stating it gets no signal. It looks though as if the PC starts up fine further, because I can ssh into the box. In /var/log/everything/current, I found the following error messages:

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: at fs/sysfs/dir.c:487 0xc10cf654()
> 
> Jan 22 17:42:57 [kernel] [   14.985084] Hardware name: VT82C694T
> 
> Jan 22 17:42:57 [kernel] [   14.985089] sysfs: cannot create duplicate filename '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.2/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.1/ep_06'
> ...

 

Full trace is on http://pastebin.com/m3179b043

This happens three times, with the duplicate node being ep_06,ep_07, ep08

VT82C694T seems to be the name of my MoBo

another PC (different mobo) has the same symptoms (blanks the screen), but I haven't ssh'ed in that box yet. However, due to this I think I must have misconfigured something.

I have no idea how to handle this kind of problem.

FYI, below my lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev c4)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP]
> 
> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)
> ...

 

and zcat /proc/config.gz  | grep -v ^#

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_X86_32=y
> 
> CONFIG_X86=y
> ...

 

----------

## eccerr0r

You may be dealing with different problems here.

Did you compile fbdev modules when building your kernel?  Perhaps these are setting your monitor into a weird state?

----------

## javeree

That is quite probable. the last time I used framebuffer was on 2.6.27 with vesafb. I've heard there is no way to start uvesfb without a userspace program. That would mean I cannot start the kernel with uvesafb, which is indeed selected as a module. I would not have expected the module to be autoselected then. 

Anyway, I've meanwhile created a genkernel that started up fine (with an initrd). Next I am going to try and start the same kernel without initrd. If that succeeds, I am slowly going to strip it down to my kernel below, restarting between each change to see where exactly is the problematic setting. It's going to take a loooong time, but we'll get there.

----------

